# Saving "Up North"



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I received some somewhat alarming news from my BIL this afternoon. I found out that him and his cousin are planning on selling their beautiful 60 acre cabin in Big Creek Township next to the Huron Nat'l. Forest this year. 

Since I met my wife in 2008 i've enjoyed at least a couple weekends a year up there and have loved every minute of it. It's a gorgeous piece of property, with some excellent hunting opportunities, and a couple of decent inland lakes for fishing about a 5 minute drive away. 

If that wasn't bad enough, I also found out today that my wife's parents are considering selling their 2nd home in Lewiston - an amazing modular ranch with water frontage on one of the spectacle lakes - in the next few years as well. The fishing on their lake is absolutely second to none and my FIL and I have had dozens of amazing evenings pulling out gills, pike, and some of the most ferocious smallies i've ever angled. Fishing on that lake after I first met my wife rekindled the old flame that my Grandpa instilled in me when I was a young boy sitting on the shore of the beach in front of our old family cabin - an A-frame cottage built literally built with his blood sweat and tears. My aunt showed me a recent picture where I had carved my name into the exterior wood panelling when I was a kid. That cottage is still in the family (my aunt + uncle owns it now) but it really belongs to my Uncles family more than it does my mothers side, and I haven't been there in over 15 years.

I've been privileged enough to have a place Up North to goto for almost my entire life. Those born and raised in SE Michigan will understand where i'm coming from and what this means. Having a cottage and going Up North is just a way of life for most of us. And now i'm afraid I might be losing that privilege yet again. 

My wife could care less about going Up North: she thinks where we live now is plenty rural (St. Clair) for her, and that going Up North is no big loss. But it's hard for me to part with these places where i've forged such strong emotional bonds. And there's a special magic Up North that i'd one day like to expose my children too. 

So I guess, as I somewhat lament current news, i'm looking for some hope and maybe guidance as to how I can go about preserving the culture and tradition of Up North for not only myself but future generations of my family as well. 

While I have a good career and make pretty good money, my wife and I are not particularly wealthy - certainly not wealthy enough to take on a 2nd mortgage for a home Up North. And student loans and a large monthly subscription to life and all it's amenities ties up most of my income. We do save money, but it's not buy a 2nd home money. Oh and we have 2 children to provide for as well. 

So, if anyone could spare some hope I could use it. I'd love to save Up North for me, my children, and my children's children. 

Regards,
d_rek


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Been there too. You can overcome the setbacks and begin your own Up North adventures without a major expense up front.

In the late 70's I had a best bud pass away and his wife sold the property before any of us friends even had a chance to offer or negotiate. 3 great blinds I had built were gone.
Later, in the early 80's another bud got a divorce and that one was gone too, along with 3 more blinds.

Finally I got a lease a 120 acre parcel for several years from a Dr in Southfield.
5 blinds, campsite w/electric pole, made numerous nearby friends.
100% success for every family member every year...bow and gun.

In '86, on November 12th, 3 days before the season opened, I got a call from the Dr. that he had sold the land...was mailing me back the Tax money that was the cost of the lease. Phooey on this sheet.

Frustrated by dealing with other folk's land, and with everything from helping build roads, fences, cabins and blinds gone, I began searching for something of my own in the big book of state tax foreclosures going to auction that next year.

I traveled all over the state that summer checking out the parcels that sounded interesting...a compass/beer can survey here and a metal detector there. 

I bumped into a sleeper, a nice little 1.2 acre lot abutting a beaver pond, when I jumped 5 deer making their way around the pond, I knew I had to have it.

I got the parcel at the auction for just under $200.00.
Turned out it was part of an Association, almost 600 acres surrounded by State land and 2 private lakes...as other adjoining lots became available I had 6 all along the trails around the swamp/pond. All for less than $1000 each.

I parked a 35' travel trailer in the private campground and enjoyed Up North for 20+ years...Still have it, in fact I've been President of the Association for over 10 years now. It's just north of Reed City/Evart, only a 1 hour drive from here in Wellston. 

, 1 acre lots are available occasionally via private sale or even the auctions still, as well as leased campsites for property owner's RV's are available.
Bathhouse, clubhouse, beaches, great for kids.


----------



## polaris500 (Jul 24, 2010)

That's the advice I was going to send as well. Lakes Of The North is auctioning off lots (over 200 of them) starting at a dollar. With taxes and association fees it is about $400.00 a year per lot. They offer all the amenities and a beautiful area as well.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

My advice would to shop foreclosures around the NE part of the state. They're practically giving places away. You can pick one up dirt cheap that probably needs a little work but livable to vaca in. Over the years, fix it up and make it what you want it to be. My father in law just picked up the place across the road from us for $20k. 2 acres, 2 beds, huge pole barn, 2 car garage w/carport, and all new cabinets and new furnace that the bank replaced to sell. All it needs is living room carpet. I've seen real fix er ups go for $10k or less! :yikes:


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Great feedback so far. I know a lot of people are offloading 2nd and vacation homes because of the additional expense. I'm primarily looking for a vacation home, preferably close to lake access or with water frontage. I'm not looking for hunting property, but if it works out that I can get that too then all the better! 

I'll definitely take a look into some of these options. Thanks all - making me feel hopeful!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The foreclosures are the way to go for sure. I think the most important factor is to be close enough to home that you will use it and....

Put a lot of thought into how your family will use it. Make a list of what you all like to do, and find an area to match. For instance, you like to hunt and fish, we have tons of public land and types of water near higgins lake.....but the wife likes shopping, maybe you should look toward grand traverse.

Choose a place that offers as many of your interests and hers as possible.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

swampbuck said:


> The foreclosures are the way to go for sure. I think the most important factor is to be close enough to home that you will use it and....
> 
> Put a lot of thought into how your family will use it. Make a list of what you all like to do, and find an area to match. For instance, you like to hunt and fish, we have tons of public land and types of water near higgins lake.....but the wife likes shopping, maybe you should look toward grand traverse.
> 
> Choose a place that offers as many of your interests and hers as possible.


Great advice. I think one of the problems with having a place that is 4+ hours away is that you only want to make that drive a handful of times a year - especially with two young kids! Not to mention the expense of driving nowadays.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Good place to find foreclosures. The HUD website where they list them all. 

http://www.hudhomestore.com/Home/Index.aspx


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Something like this might be an option for you. My father has been a member for 50-60 years. Been going since I was a kid. Since there is a lodge and campground, you don't need to sink money in a cabin to still enjoy the up north life. I'm betting your cable bill is more then the monthly membership dues. Just something to think about.

http://www.lostlakewoodsclub.com/

Founded in 1926 and consisting of more than 10,000 acres of prime land featuring: &#8203;
- Five Lakes,
- A Private 18-hole Golf Course,
- An 84-site Campground,
- 52 Room Lodge with Dining & 
Banquet Facilities.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Tax Auction information for the summer/fall has not posted yet.

https://www.tax-sale.info/

You can always get on the mailing list.
Tons of lots out of auction in Presque Isle, buy direct for $50 to $400.00.
Beware though on some tax properties, inspect and inquire diligently first. There are reasons they didn't pay taxes or they didn't sell at the 1st auctions.

As to an Association, our webmaster quit and kept the passwords so the site is out dated...
Dues are $100 a year, campground lot lease to park an RV is $350 a year, daily fee for electric usage is $5. 

http://www.swissalpine.org/


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Downriver Tackle said:


> My advice would to shop foreclosures around the NE part of the state. They're practically giving places away. You can pick one up dirt cheap that probably needs a little work but livable to vaca in. Over the years, fix it up and make it what you want it to be. My father in law just picked up the place across the road from us for $20k. 2 acres, 2 beds, huge pole barn, 2 car garage w/carport, and all new cabinets and new furnace that the bank replaced to sell. All it needs is living room carpet. I've seen real fix er ups go for $10k or less! :yikes:


Yup


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> The foreclosures are the way to go for sure. I think the most important factor is to be close enough to home that you will use it and....
> 
> Put a lot of thought into how your family will use it. Make a list of what you all like to do, and find an area to match. For instance, you like to hunt and fish, we have tons of public land and types of water near higgins lake.....but the wife likes shopping, maybe you should look toward grand traverse.
> 
> Choose a place that offers as many of your interests and hers as possible.


Yup!


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

d_rek said:


> Well I received some somewhat alarming news from my BIL this afternoon. I found out that him and his cousin are planning on selling their beautiful 60 acre cabin in Big Creek Township next to the Huron Nat'l. Forest this year.
> 
> Since I met my wife in 2008 i've enjoyed at least a couple weekends a year up there and have loved every minute of it. It's a gorgeous piece of property, with some excellent hunting opportunities, and a couple of decent inland lakes for fishing about a 5 minute drive away.
> 
> ...


Forgot to say that we have just as many Meth-heads and crack heads per capita as you do down state. If you are a cabin owner in NM, you should get to know your neighbors.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Silver Panner said:


> Something like this might be an option for you. My father has been a member for 50-60 years. Been going since I was a kid. Since there is a lodge and campground, you don't need to sink money in a cabin to still enjoy the up north life. I'm betting your cable bill is more then the monthly membership dues. Just something to think about.
> 
> http://www.lostlakewoodsclub.com/
> 
> ...



I've been a member of LLWC since '77. It has an amazing amount of things to offer for the outdoor sportsman orientated family. Name it and it is there.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a 2.5 acre wooded parcel i am going to sell. Only 3 log homes on the road, nice and secluded for that up north atmosphere. All hardwoods, elec nearby, close to public land close to e way halfway between gaylord and grayling. $8,000. Will consider LC. Nice building lot.
No association fees or rules.
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

